# مين بعرف معلومات عن شركة Climax Oil Limited في نيجيريا



## ليلك (28 يناير 2009)

اخواني انا اريد معلومات عن شركة Climax Oil Limited وطبيعة العمل في الشركة
هل هي شركة قويه ام ماذا وتنصحوني بالعمل بها


----------



## رامى دياب (3 فبراير 2009)

*انت متأكد؟؟؟!!!!*

هى الشركه ده حقيقيه ولا وووووووووو ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


من الممكن يكونو نصابين لان الشركه طالبه فلوس تتبعت 

وبعدين انا اتقبلت من غير اى انترفيوهات تعتقد ده ممكن يحصل فى شركه بترول حتى لو فى توسعات مهوله جوه الشركه 

اتمنى حد يرد عليا وعليك 
لانه موضوع محيرنى ومش عارف اتأكد ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبنسبه عاليه هضطر مردش على الشركه لانى معرفش اذا كانت شركه ولا مجرد نصبه


ده *****ى ياريت ترد عليا ضرورى


----------



## ezatantaki (6 فبراير 2009)

*نفس العرض*

سيدي اتلكريم انا و صلني عرض اظن انه مشابه تماما للعرض اللي و صلك 
و كمان بدون مقابلة و لاشي
بس السؤال قديش طلبوا منك وكي يقوموا بغصدار الاوراق ؟


----------



## رامى دياب (6 فبراير 2009)

350$تقريبا وهتفرق معاك فى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## the cont (9 فبراير 2009)

على فكره انا بعتولى برده وطلبو منى نفس المبلغ 350$ ياريت لو وصلت لاى معلومه تتصل بيا ده الاميل بتاعى eng_ahmed_lotfy_2000***********


----------



## the cont (9 فبراير 2009)

الاميل بتاعى ياهو


----------



## nejah.trabelsi (9 فبراير 2009)

*Be Ware !!!!*

Hi everybody
Be ware it's a fake
don't even respond to the e-mail


----------



## رفعت هاشم (10 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا وتكرر معى نفس الموقف طلب 350 $ لانهاء الاوراق ارجو من عنده معلمة ان يفيدنى هل هذا صحيح وهل تعرض احد منكم للموقف ؟ وماذا كانت النتيجة معه؟ اغيثونا ايها الاخوة وافيدونا من فضلكم


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (14 فبراير 2009)

also the same thing happen with me your reply is usefull


----------



## رفعت هاشم (15 فبراير 2009)

*ناس نصابين*

واضح جدا من رسائل الزملاء وتجربتى معهم ان هؤلاء القوم نصابون افريقيون مثل الذين يحاولون تحويل فلوسهم لمصر ويكون على حسابك فى البنك وغيرها من طرق النصب والاحتيال ولو ان هذه الشركة جادة فعلا لما طلبوا منك تحويل فلوس ولم يكن هناك انترفيو ولا طلبوا مستندات ولا مؤهلات وكل اللى يهمهم تحويل الفلوس هذا والله اعلم:73:


----------



## magedgarges (9 مارس 2009)

*يا جماعه الحل بسيط*

يا جماعه الحل بسيط حد يتصل بسفاره نيجيريا و يعرفهم الموضوع و لو الموضوع نصب هيقولوا ليك انا حصل معايا الموضوع فى دوله تانيه و تأكدة من السفاره و يا ريت اللى يتأكد بيلغ الباقى هو وصل لأيه علشان يحمى الباقى و شكرا


----------



## mecheng_waleed (9 مارس 2009)

ياجماعه الشركه لسه مكلماني من يومين وبعتلولي عقد انا دخلت على موقع الشركه لقيت فيه catagory
بيتلكمه فيه عن شركات النصب وكده وبيحذرو الناس منها
انا كنت بعتلهم سي في بعتولي ابلكيشن مليته وبعد كده في واحد كلمني من الشركه قالي ان فيه عقد هنبعتهولك وكده
بعتولي العقد فيه مرتب 5000 دولار وانا لسه حديث تخرج مهندس ميكانيكا والعقد من 10 ورقات
وقالولي اكلم واحد اسمه جاروبا محمد صاحب مكتب سفريات هناك في نيجيريا عشان يخلص الإجراءات مع الشركه ويبعتلي العقد والتذاكر بالبريد السريع ولسه بتاع السفريات ده ماتصلش

محدش عارف الموضوع ده نصب فعلا ولا ايه
ياريت حد يرد ياجماعه


----------



## magedgarges (9 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه اسمعوا نصحتى حد يتصل بالسفاره هما اللى بيتاكدوا من ده فى نيجريا صدقونى عن تجربه فى موضوع سابق مع دوله اخرى


----------



## magedgarges (9 مارس 2009)

http://db.aa419.org/fakebanksview.php?key=34160


----------



## A_S_2007 (30 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه انا عارف الأنواع دى من النصب بتوصل كمان لدرجه ان هما بيتصلوا على التليفون و ده لزياده الاقناع بعمليه النصب بتاعتهم و بالعقل ايه يخليهم يحطوا مرتبات خياليه كده من غير حتى ميشوفوا شهداتك و مؤهلاتك فحذارى بالله عليكم حد يصدق و يبعت فلوس لان هما فعلا لو عايزينك هيبعتوا التذكره و الفيزا و كل حاجه و بعدين لما تروح يخصموها من اول راتب ليك.


----------

